# What's the weather like in Ontario (going to be travelling)



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

What's the weather forecast for Ontario like over the weekend? I hear it's being hyped to be quite the storm? Any truth to it? Or is news just slow?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It is true. 2 storms are coming this way.

10-15 cms starting tomorrow (Friday) in the early A.M. with 40-60 km/hr gusting winds. Another 10-15 cm possible on Sunday.

Where are you travelling to in Ontario? Some places are expected to be hit harder than others.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Brantford.

I'm undecided about whether I'm going to take the Trans-Canada through Sudbury, then south...

Sault St Marie, then south through Michigan and east into Ontario.

Or Winnipeg south to Chicago, then east into Ontario.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

greco said:


> 10-15 cms starting tomorrow (Friday) in the early A.M. with 40-60 km/hr gusting winds. Another 10-15 cm possible on Sunday.


Are they talking 4-6in of snow in a few hours? Or over the course of the day?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Look into state side as well. We get lake effect but they get two more. There are 5 great lakes, but the snows that whip up for us here is off three of them, the US gets all five and thus gets it harder. There is lake effect in the warnings too:

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/warnings_e.html

Brantford specifically:

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?on19

State side you can see they also have warnings up, both for snow and ice:

http://www.weather.gov/

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/



screamingdaisy said:


> Are they talking 4-6in of snow in a few hours? Or over the course of the day?


Given that the reports are concerning times, specifically rush hour commute times, and they are limiting the scope of downfall to the morning, I would hazard the guess it should be a matter of hours rather than the full day. That is just reading between the lines, they do not come out and say it from what I read.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet Brantford will be nailed hard - it's prime for some additional inches of lake-effect snow.

From what I've seen on the weather network, the trip south from Sudbury might be the way to go. 

I drove down to Detroit and back a couple weekends ago and what started as a sunny, nice day in Toronto ended with one lane open on the 401 for about the last 80 KM's to the border and an awesome snow/freezing rain combo that made any travelling tough. 

Easily saw 20 cars in the ditch/spun-out on the highway, etc...

(don't even ask how the Detroit Lions made out in their game.)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

And I bet that you will have clear sailing at least until the Soo. I keep getting the feeling that most of this first storm will be contained south of Lake Ontario. I am half way between TO and Ottawa and I we are only slated for 5 cm. 

Good luck


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> And I bet that you will have clear sailing at least until the Soo. I keep getting the feeling that most of this first storm will be contained south of Lake Ontario. I am half way between TO and Ottawa and I we are only slated for 5 cm.
> 
> Good luck


http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...UF&textField1=42.8898&textField2=-78.8597&e=0

Them folks in Buffalo sure do get walloped by the lake effect. It is reading just as bad as for Burlington and Brantford. In any case, it is a gnarly way for the kids to end school, tomorrow is the last day of this year for them.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...UF&textField1=42.8898&textField2=-78.8597&e=0
> 
> Them folks in Buffalo sure do get walloped by the lake effect. It is reading just as bad as for Burlington and Brantford. In any case, it is a gnarly way for the kids to end school, tomorrow is the last day of this year for them.


Mine have had three or four days off this month... sick of em' already.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> www.brantfordweather.ca
> 
> I wouldn't worry about lake effect snow in Brantford. Depending where you cross into Ontario, the snow belt from Sarnia through London towards Woodstock can be nasty.
> 
> Are you coming in for the minor hockey tournement???


No. I'm from Waterford. I'm going to my parents for the holidays.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

You'll be fine, you live in Manitoba. I've been to Winnipeg many times in the winter(blah), this should be nothing for you. It's just the Toronto area drivers you need to watch out for.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

screamingdaisy said:


> Brantford.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Or Winnipeg south to Chicago, then east into Ontario.


My opinion only: the 401 from Windsor through to Woodstock is some of the crappiest roads in this province when it snows (or rains or gets foggy or when the sun shines). Pile ups abound on that stretch. Personally I'd come at it from the North -- they just respect the weather a little more up there and drive accordingly.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

As of the last hour, we're getting dumped on heavy. At 7:30 there was no new snow, but now at 8:30 there is a new inch and lots in the air. Some schools panicked, likely rightly, and canceled classes and bussses. Reports are that it's blowing to beat the band out of town.

I've got a gig tonight, in town. Wanna bet it's a bust?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

It's been snowing for about 45 min here in Newmarket. Nothing too bad but the wind is picking up.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I seem to be in the tiny minority that embraces the beauty of a winter storm.



Snow is not dangerous unless you have a long journey.


I prefer this to 30deg C.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't mind it, but then I'm from the East Coast where there's snow from Halloween till Victoria day! :smilie_flagge17: I have never had snow tires..Just gotta know how to drive in it. it's the other loonies I worry about.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I can see the buildings across the road... and that's as far as I can see into the snow. But I need to get to a walk in clinic, with the wind, I think that walk will be a bit driven.

Here in Burlington the only schools closed are the ones where the students are 100% bussed. Yes, it is good the bus companies can look out the window and say "are yea a nutter? I no be driving in this!" Makes me wonder why malls close and schools stay open, schools are supposed to be 

THE SMART PEOPLE PLACES :rockon2:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I don't mind it, but then I'm from the East Coast where there's snow from Halloween till Victoria day! :smilie_flagge17: I have never had snow tires..Just gotta know how to drive in it. it's the other loonies I worry about.



I had to put tires on my van yesterday in order to pass an E-test (they were too worn to put on the dynomometer) so I put snows on the rear (rear wheel drive van) and all seasons on the front.

This is the first time since I moved fom New Brunswick that I have bothered with snows.

As you say, you just have to know how to drive and avoid those who don't.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A bit of an update. 

Stated snowing here at about 7:15 and hasn't stopped.
Winds are not too bad but the snowfall is heavy and visability very poor.

Regarding driving...north of Barrie is not expecting much snow at all.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Driving conditions here are hazardous to say the least. Near white at this point and apparently, it is just getting started.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I saw a flake at 10 am in east central . The wind however is brutal and straight out the east which means.... more postings in GC :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Getting pretty bad here. Can't see very far at all looking out the window.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I don't mind it, but then I'm from the East Coast where there's snow from Halloween till Victoria day! :smilie_flagge17: I have never had snow tires..Just gotta know how to drive in it. it's the other loonies I worry about.


You live north of the GTA... you drive on pavement as the roads are clear within hours of it snowing...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have just heard that the worst snowfall (for Kitchener) is supposed to occur between 1:00 PM and 3:00 PM

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I have heard both that the snow fall is continued till 8pm, that the 20cms called for for Brantford have been upped to 30cms and that in the Burlington area the snow is changing to freezing rain...

As to the freezing rain, I just got in from getting the kids from school (pulled them in early) and that is what is happening out there now. Wet and rapidly solidifying snow.

:/ and the clinic doctor didn't manage to make it in during the 2 hours I waited, so had to head out without seeing him :/


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The snow hit here @ noon.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just drove to the MTO to get my plate renewed and stopped at Wendys for a burger.

It is indeed a winter storm. I recommend that everybody (except people from the east coast and maybe Buffalo) stay home.

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am in Orangeville about an Hour North of Toronto and it's pretty brutal. Lot's of snow, but it's also pretty much blowing horizontally because the winds are so strong. It started after 8:00 am. If anyone is commuting home this direction, be careful!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, probably a good weekend to stay home:

http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/lo...m_crashes_081219/20081219/?hub=TorontoNewHome


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The view from my office


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, that same view is seeable from my windows here in Burlington... It is indeed a winter blow happening.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

east of Toronto looks about the same as the photos above. I used to live 3 hrs north and am quite used to this kind of weather. Folks who never lived beyond the city are paralyzed by this stuff. Just take it easy if driving.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh look the sun came out


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Real time weather report: mad snowage with the temperature at holy fawkin' cold Batman. 

I so need to move to somewhere warm.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Just got home. Drive wasn't too bad. Roads were covered but ok to drive on. The whiteouts weren't nice though.


----------

